
The Emacs Problem (2005) - Jtsummers
https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/the-emacs-problem
======
kinkrtyavimoodh
I went from being indifferent to emacs to becoming a hater (just because of
the fan club which can get a bit annoying) to actually using emacs and loving
it so much that I almost became a part of the same annoying fan club.

There's a certain elegance to emacs that takes a while to get used to but when
you do, it just transforms the way you do most things on your computer. Just
goes on to show RMS's genius.

~~~
jammygit
How does it treat people with rsi? Out of hopes of avoiding rsi, I was
considering choosing vim over emacs

~~~
emptysongglass
I’d suggest dealing with the issue further back, at the hardware level, with
an ergonomic keyboard. Get one with “thumb-islands” and you’re set!

------
habitue
> Lisp still doesn't seem like the right language for doing text manipulation,
> and nothing I've seen from the Emacs libraries is making me think any
> differently. It sure beats the hell out of Java though. Maybe someday
> someone will write Emacs using Ruby as the embedded interpreter.

And in time, this came true, except with Javascript. VSCode is an amazing
hackable editor

------
bradknowles
... is that emacs is an old OS in dire need of a good text editor?

;)

